# Apple iPhone 6



## knight1fox3 (Sep 9, 2014)

:facepalm:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 9, 2014)

ROFL!!!


----------



## envirotex (Sep 9, 2014)

This is exactly what Mini-Tex said...


----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 9, 2014)

Thats GREAT!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2014)

You may want to fact check that......


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 10, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> You may want to fact check that......


The Nexus 4 checks out. I had one.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 10, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > You may want to fact check that......
> ...


And the rest of it seems to check out from another source as well. I also included my almost 2-year old Galaxy S4.  No SD expansion slot on the i6 is a deal breaker.


----------



## iwire (Sep 10, 2014)

ya the specs is not eyes opening however buying into Apple product, you are buying to into the OS as well. Look at Android, for instance, you need to be constant get a "cooked" version of Android, constantly tweaking that bitch unless it tweak like a Miley...and after a while, Android OS has memory hogging that you need to constantly shut down stuff


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2014)

A lot of the features listed in the meme were also on the Iphone 4

My kids each have a Samsung galaxy,, those are crap phones no way around it....cheaper though - hence why they have them


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 10, 2014)

iwire said:


> Look at Android, for instance, you need to be constant get a "cooked" version of Android, constantly tweaking that bitch unless it tweak like a Miley...and after a while, Android OS has memory hogging that you need to constantly shut down stuff


Only to the novice Android user I suppose. LOL










Road Guy said:


> A lot of the features listed in the meme were also on the Iphone 4
> 
> My kids each have a Samsung galaxy,, those are crap phones no way around it....cheaper though - hence why they have them


That's exactly the point. Apple is notorious for releasing "new" products when they hardly ever change much at all or are just playing "catch-up".

The standard Galaxy, yes. The S4 and S5, top of the line in all respects.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 10, 2014)

S4 F...T...W...!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 10, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> S4 SUCKS!!


Taken with a grain of salt. Considering this is the same guy who "couldn't get the hard drive to work" so he kicked it. LOL  

EDIT: Key word shenanigans. Probably should have been SUCKS!!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2014)

:Locolaugh:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 10, 2014)

My post was edited. I creatively wrote for the win and verified it worked before leaving the thread.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2014)

im going to slowly eradicate the world of FTW Sucks!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 10, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > S4 SUCKS!!
> ...


But it's also good to know your real thoughts there Fox. BTW, I hit the computer, not kicked it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 10, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Dexman PE said:
> ...


LOL, just messin' with ya thinking you were messing with me on the S4 comment (RG be startin' $hit...lol). I thought it was on the floor under the desk so easily more kick-able? And I'd be lying if I said I've never tried a similar remedy.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2014)

you Samsung people are so sensitive...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 10, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> you Samsung people are so sensitive...


Perhaps. I just get a lot of flack on FB with similar "Samsung SUCKS" comments. What's frustrating is to see no evidence to substantiate the comments. Tell me _WHY_ it sucks and maybe I can shed some light on the subject. Those people's feeds get hidden from my feed very quickly.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2014)

I just don't really think there is a major difference for 99% of people out there to be honest...


----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 10, 2014)

The iphone appears more user friendly once it's jail broken. However, most people don't do that and act like sheeple to get the latest &amp; greatest.

In all reality, we just need the damn phone, the ability to do everything else is a bonus. Sure I like the ability to check my email, update appointments on the calendar and save the membership cards to lighten up the wallet along with a few other things (IE tapatalk); but at the end of the day, it's just a friggin phone!

I have no clue what the next phone will be should the current (iphone 5 with recently replaced battery) take a swan dive off a tall bridge, get hit by a chainsaw or go through a wood chipper... All I know is that I have a backup of my important data and _should_ be able to transfer it to any future device. As long as the current is working decently, I'm a happy camper.

EDIT - I only have real experience with the Crapple products. A few co-workers swear by the Samsungs, but I'd prefer something smaller than a tablet.


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 10, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> *The iphone appears more user friendly once it's jail broken.* However, most people don't do that and act like sheeple to get the latest &amp; greatest.
> 
> In all reality, we just need the damn phone, the ability to do everything else is a bonus. Sure I like the ability to check my email, update appointments on the calendar and save the membership cards to lighten up the wallet along with a few other things (IE tapatalk); but at the end of the day, it's just a friggin phone!
> 
> ...




I would say the opposite, I jailbroke my ipad a while ago and started having all sorts of issues with it. I went back to stock and it was all good. You can't play KotOR on an Android. Not to mention all the DS games that have been ported over.

For my phone though, it didn't take too long for me to decide whether to buy an S4 or an iPhone. The external SD card was all it took.

Sampple FTMFW!!


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 10, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I just don't really think there is a major difference for 99% of people out there to be honest...


fanboys will be fanboys though.


----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 10, 2014)

Remember MetsFan, I put "_appears" _and was discussing the iphone, not the ipad (I don't own a tablet). I have NO clue what it'd do to an ipad. Jail breaking isn't for everyone and there are many apps that are non-compatible between systems, but to each their own.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2014)

okay so we cant agree on cell phone so lets crank this up a notch!

whats the best case?

I have had and grown to hate both the Otterbox defender and the lifeproof case.. they have both worked in terms of keeping my phone screen from breaking ,but neither case seems to last more than a year... I bought the lifeproof case cause it was rated to be better in extreme cold (bly?)

but everyone we met on days when its -2 degrees all our phones would go from 99% battery to 10% battery quick like (both Samsung and the Iphones)

funny that last year my daughter had a cheap trac phone (I don't recall the brand) but her phone would keep a good charge on the cold days..

and whomever says FTW next to their phone case is being deleted....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 10, 2014)

I use this screen protector. Mostly just to keep the screen from getting scratched.

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Galaxy-S-View-Cover-Folio/dp/B00BW0XZN6

Been deleted once before, it's not so bad, but since my reply is in regards to a screen protector, I would say it's F........T..........


----------



## baconbot (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2014)

And FYI I'm having a shitty week at work.  . Lol


----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 10, 2014)

I've had both otterbox and lifeproof. I prefer the lifeproof just for the fact that it is a better case when you accidentally leave your phone on the hood of the truck, drive off, realize its gone, then drive over it and smash it into the mud. Phone survived. I had my phone in an otterbox and the 30 minutes in the snow allowed some moisture under the case; the phone still worked, but I had to let it dry off overnight before restarting it. I've dunked my phone three times while canoeing with no issues of water getting into the lifeproof case.

The other half has had the same lifeproof case (&amp; phone) for almost 2 years and the case is starting to fall apart. I keep telling her to get a replacement, but she thinks that once she replaces the case that the phone will die and she'll be having to get a new phone and case. I already know what her birthday present is going to be since she is constantly complaining about the case falling apart.

As for the cold, it doesn't matter what case you have, if the phone is exposed to the cold temperatures, there are going to be issues with battery life. I usually get the phone is too warm message and it needs to cool off when it's been exposed to -20*F for more than 10 minutes. Now I tend to keep the phone under the jacket or in a bib pocket while out plowing instead of in the belt case. Phone stays warmer and the battery problems seem to be reduced.

Both the otterbox and lifeproof are pretty good in the cold temperatures for durability though.


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 10, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> Remember MetsFan, I put "_appears" _and was discussing the iphone, not the ipad (I don't own a tablet). I have NO clue what it'd do to an ipad. Jail breaking isn't for everyone and there are many apps that are non-compatible between systems, but to each their own.




I'm pretty sure the iPad is just a large iPhone, so it would be the same for both. Either way though, I didn't think it added enough functionality for it to be worth it.



Road Guy said:


> okay so we cant agree on cell phone so lets crank this up a notch!
> 
> whats the best case?
> 
> ...




I have the Otterbox Commuter and it's been great. I've had it since I bought the phone last July and it has held up well, even at the hands of a 2/3 year old. I looked at the Defender, but it was too bulky for my tastes.

You know, for the longest time, I thought FML meant "for my loss" and was supposed to be the opposite of FTW. Close enough I guess.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2014)

My biggest complaint with the life proof case is that at the top part of the phone all of the rubber has worn away..

Some of that might be my fault for sticking it in my pocket because my wife's case has not done that..

We went snowshoeing in Nederland last year it was -10 and my phone completely died in about 30 min...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2014)

But I do really like all of life proofs attachments say for your bike and for running those have worked pretty well for me


----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 10, 2014)

I should add that I had the Otterbox Defender. The lifeproof is way less bulky.

Here's my belt case:





Its from Nite Ize Innovation. Works well enough.


----------



## csb (Sep 10, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> My biggest complaint with the life proof case is that at the top part of the phone all of the rubber has worn away..
> 
> Some of that might be my fault for sticking it in my pocket because my wife's case has not done that..
> 
> We went snowshoeing in Nederland last year it was -10 and my phone completely died in about 30 min...


SO

MUCH

TO

RESIST

My S5 stays charged for two days worth of maps and surfing and everything else.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2014)

&gt; bullshit .....


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 10, 2014)

csb said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > My biggest complaint with the life proof case is that at the top part of the phone all of the rubber has worn away..
> ...


mr snicks too. at least 2 days.


----------



## csb (Sep 10, 2014)

I get longer if I just put it in Ultra Power Saving mode overnight.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 10, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I just don't really think there is a major difference for 99% of people out there to be honest...


Agreed. Most of the functionality and features I rant about, are for the enthusiast type user.



MetsFan said:


> You can't play KotOR on an Android. Not to mention all the DS games that have been ported over.


I can. But requires root access to do so. 



Road Guy said:


> &lt;&gt; bullshit .....


So does the S4. But mostly because I removed all the BS-ware.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2014)

My older son has the s4 and it doesn't hold battery for 2 hours... Of course he is 15 and probably has too much shit on it....

My wife can get a full day out of her phone but she doesn't use it near as much as i do..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 10, 2014)

I can kill my phone in two hours, or I can run the thing for 3 days. It all depends on what I'm doing with it.


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 10, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> > You can't play KotOR on an Android. Not to mention all the DS games that have been ported over.
> ...




PC or iOS emulator? Didn't know they had that.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2014)

if you can get the new Zelda game to play on the Korean phone I will buy one


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 10, 2014)

MetsFan said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > MetsFan said:
> ...


PC. If you haven't guessed, I'm not an Apple advocate. 



Road Guy said:


> if you can get the new Zelda game to play on the Korean phone I will buy one


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2014)

the new Zelda game-- the one you have to buy a god damn Wii Universe to play...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 10, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> the new Zelda game-- the one you have to buy a god damn Wii Universe to play...


What's that one called? I recall buying one of the newer games for LadyFox's b-day. But since it was for Wii-U, I needed to get some stupid controller adapter so the game could be played on my regular Wii. :screwloose:


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2014)

it doesn't come out till end of October. if there is an adapter that would be sweet.. my daughter wants to buy the new Zelda game but wants me to spring for the wii U (not!)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 10, 2014)

This is what I want:

PS4 with the new Destiny game.

http://www.gamestop.com/ps4/consoles/playstation-4-white-destiny-hardware-bundle/115475


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 10, 2014)

Wind Waker? It's almost there:

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jukYkHZDhO0

edit: ah, the new one. Fox, what adapter are you talking about? I don't think you can play Wii U games on the Wii. That would be like playing PS4 games on the PS3.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2014)

no no no I cant stand wind waker (that game annoyed the living shit out of me!) lets go on a boat ride!!!!!!!

They always say this but the new one coming out is supposed to be like Ocarina of Time – even brings back the pony..

I don't think there is an adaptor but I would love to find out if there is one!


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 10, 2014)

The game is great if you take out the sailing portions of it. I do remember falling asleep when sailing though.

I'm sure the Wii U will hit $100 soon. There's a couple of games I want to play on it too, but it's too expensive for the lack of quality games it has.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 10, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> it doesn't come out till end of October. if there is an adapter that would be sweet.. my daughter wants to buy the new Zelda game but wants me to spring for the wii U (not!)


Hmm. It was the Twilight Princess game but required the Wii PLUS controller. Which I think is something that comes with the Wii-U now. There's an adapter that can convert your existing Wii remotes or you can just buy this.



Dexman PE said:


> This is what I want:
> 
> PS4 with the new Destiny game.
> 
> http://www.gamestop.com/ps4/consoles/playstation-4-white-destiny-hardware-bundle/115475


That bundle looks pretty sweet. But I could probably build you a gaming PC with better specs and you could just play that game on the PC platform.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2014)

http://www.polygon.com/e3-2014/2014/6/10/5792156/legend-of-zelda-wii-u-2015

I think its the only reason people even buy Nintendo anymore.. they may do better selling the rights to PS or Xbox to make the games..

my kids (15-13-11) to this day will still pull out the gameCUBE and play Ocarina of Time - although the final monsters are not a tough to beat as they were 10 years ago....


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 10, 2014)

Destiny isn't going to be out for PC anytime soon 

That said, I don't think I'll be buying an X-One or a PS4 since most games come out for the PC anyway. Not to mention you can get them on Steam for $1-$5 a couple of months after their release.

RG, you're right, they would probably do much better as a software publisher, but they're still sitting on a big pile of cash so it probably won't happen anytime soon.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 10, 2014)

MetsFan said:


> Destiny isn't going to be out for PC anytime soon
> 
> That said, I don't think I'll be buying an X-One or a PS4 since most games come out for the PC anyway. Not to mention you can get them on Steam for $1-$5 a couple of months after their release.
> 
> RG, you're right, they would probably do much better as a software publisher, but they're still sitting on a big pile of cash so it probably won't happen anytime soon.


About 6 months or less. Probably available for pre-order in 3. Which isn't too long by gamer terms.

Steam sales are EVIL! LOL :asthanos:

Ya I don't think Nintendo was able to keep up after the Wii console. And the Wii-U seemed too little, too late. Wouldn't be a bad idea for them to merge but don't see it happening in the near future.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 10, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > it doesn't come out till end of October. if there is an adapter that would be sweet.. my daughter wants to buy the new Zelda game but wants me to spring for the wii U (not!)
> ...


For less than the $450 for the PS4 + game? PS3 already does most of what I want to do (netflix, DVD/BluRay, games) and only reason to go with a PS4 is the fact that support &amp; games for PS3 will be fading away shortly.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 10, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...


I could get very close to it (OEM parts, auctions, etc). However, I will say that going the console route provides a more compact all-in-one solution as compared to a full-blown PC. I'm just partial to PC gaming in general. And the fact that a PC will out-perform a console in compute and graphics processing is more appealing. Better upgrade route too. But again, that's coming from an enthusiast point of view.


----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 10, 2014)

^First he's a Samsung enthusiast, then a PC enthusiast... Which one should we believe?

:respect:


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 10, 2014)

Foxy uses whatever tool works best for the situation.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 11, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Foxy uses whatever tool works best for the situation.




If this was true in my house I'm not sure that I would ever get any action...


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 11, 2014)

Ble_PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > Foxy uses whatever tool works best for the situation.
> ...


Because your wife is an Apple enthusiast?


----------



## goodal (Sep 11, 2014)

My wife and her Iphone 4 took a swim in the pool yesterday. Whats worse is shes not up for an upgrade for a couple of months. So now I get to shell out a couple hundred for an outdated replacement or $600 for a 6.


----------



## csb (Sep 11, 2014)

The S5 would have survived that.

oking:


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2014)

Prove it!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 11, 2014)

csb said:


> The S5 would have survived that.
> 
> oking:


lusone:


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 11, 2014)

csb said:


> The S5 would have survived that.
> 
> oking:






csb said:


> The S5 would have survived that.
> 
> oking:








Road Guy said:


> Prove it!


my Barrage flip phone would have survived that too. There were multiple u-tube videos showing the phone fulling submerged and actually ringing when people called. then took it out and all was well.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 11, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Prove it!




&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYZ757eP8mw


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2014)

okay lets see you s5 owners dunk YOUR phone in the tub! until then its all marketing BS.....

I did drop my phone in a hot tub for a few seconds by accident- either the life proof case worked or I was just lucky


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 11, 2014)

My $15 ToGo flip phone has taken the plunge twice. The most recent times stayed underwater for almost a minute. Guess what...it is still working.


----------



## goodal (Sep 11, 2014)

Just to stir the pot a little, I've noticed that Samsung/Android/whatever users are very militant about their phone being better than my iphone. Its like they all have something to prove. I like my apple. Its better doing somethings. Not so much at others, but "those" guys seem to have to prove it every chance they get.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 11, 2014)

goodal said:


> Just to stir the pot a little, I've noticed that Samsung/Android/whatever users are very militant about their phone being better than my iphone. Its like they all have something to prove. I like my apple. Its better doing somethings. Not so much at others, but "those" guys seem to have to prove it every chance they get.




And here we go...in 5...4...3...2...1...  opcorn:


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 11, 2014)

no different than mac vs pc commercials everyone loves. controversy sells whether it is true or not.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 11, 2014)

goodal said:


> Just to stir the pot a little, I've noticed that Samsung/Android/whatever users are very militant about their phone being better than my iphone. Its like they all have something to prove. I like my apple. Its better doing somethings. Not so much at others, but "those" guys seem to have to prove it every chance they get.




Ditto. I don't claim that Apple makes the best phones. But I like the OS, and I'm used to it. I'm sure that if I used an Android device for a while, I'd be used to it as well. But honestly, I don't do anything processor-intensive enough to justify switching to Android just to get bleeding edge technology. I do think Apple's big media events are getting a little out of hand. They made out like this one was going to be something revolutionary, and they essentially rolled out an under-spec'd phone, a watch that is already playing catch-up to Pebble, and a mobile payment system that I'm mildly interested in. But just like every other Apple device, I'm giving them a year to work out the kinks. I've been on the "S" update cycle for the last several years (3GS, 4S, 5S). So the technology has already been out for a year before I have to deal with it. This was especially useful with the iPhone 4, given the shitty antenna in the first model that was mostly fixed in the 4S.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 11, 2014)

goodal said:


> Just to stir the pot a little, I've noticed that Samsung/Android/whatever users are very militant about their phone being better than my iphone. Its like they all have something to prove. I like my apple. Its better doing somethings. Not so much at others, but "those" guys seem to have to prove it every chance they get.






Actually if you read through the advice threads, most of us militant phone users often say, "it depends on what your used to" and that goes for iPad vs tablet as well.

I could care less what phone you use, but think that anyone who spends $600 on *any* phone must be an idiot with too much cash and not enough brains..... but lets refrain from stereotyping based on phones, or the next thing we know they'll be charging people with hate crimes based on windows vs apple vs droid


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2014)

Samsung=Made in Korea=KIA=Killed In Action


----------



## csb (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 11, 2014)

Told ya'...

opcorn:


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 11, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> Told ya'...
> 
> opcorn:






I actually only posted to prove you right, lol plus I wanted to beat the real militant phone groupies to the punch


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 11, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > Told ya'...
> ...


Thanks. Made me feel special. Love you EG.


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 11, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> I could care less what phone you use, but think that anyone who spends $600 on *any* phone must be an idiot with too much cash and not enough brains.....




Yeah, as a cheap engineer, I won't spend more than about $150 on a phone.



engineergurl said:


> but lets refrain from stereotyping based on phones, or the next thing we know they'll be charging people with hate crimes based on windows vs apple vs droid






And then we can go back to arguing over which calculator is better!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 11, 2014)

wilheldp_PE said:


> goodal said:
> 
> 
> > Just to stir the pot a little, I've noticed that Samsung/Android/whatever users are very militant about their phone being better than my iphone. Its like they all have something to prove. I like my apple. Its better doing somethings. Not so much at others, but "those" guys seem to have to prove it every chance they get.
> ...


That is basically all I was trying to convey. As I typically say to friends and family members when asked about various techs, use what you're comfortable with. If you like and are familiar with Apple products, go for it. They make most of their products easy to use and tamper proof. But that usually comes with a high price tag. Samsung doesn't make the best phones in the world and I have my own complaints about various things they do or don't do. But I feel they do their due diligence in delivering a nice product that rivals the competition. At the end of the day, most tech products we purchase accomplish almost all the tasks we need them to. So to each their own. 



Road Guy said:


> Samsung=Made in Korea=KIA=Killed In Action


Apple=Made in China=The Enemy


----------



## willsee (Sep 11, 2014)

I have an EVO 4g (personal) and Iphone 5s (work) and I like the Iphone better than my EVO.

Might also be due to one being 4 years old and one being new.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 11, 2014)

samsung responds quickly to customer complaints. Mr snick got a message yesterday saying the company had changed their minds about the proprietary charging cable and undid the block...two days late as mr snick just got the second proprietary charging cable he bought in the mail yesterday.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 11, 2014)

but now he can have a cable strictly for his car and one strictly for his travel bag.


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 11, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> goodal said:
> 
> 
> > Just to stir the pot a little, I've noticed that Samsung/Android/whatever users are very militant about their phone being better than my iphone. Its like they all have something to prove. I like my apple. Its better doing somethings. Not so much at others, but "those" guys seem to have to prove it every chance they get.
> ...




Well I'm an idiot then. My wife and I both got S4's for $650 each last year after TMobile got rid of their contracts. We are paying $84 a month for both phones with 5gb of LTE data a month for each phone. Since the phones are subsidized by the carriers, if you're paying $200 every two years on an upgrade then you are also paying at least $600 during those two years.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2014)

So they make you pay for the phone but then don't have a contract? I think either way they get you. Its like buying a new car, everyone claims they got a deal, but in all reality everyone gets screwed?

I have noticed AT&amp;T doesn't want you to sign contracts anymore and instead they charge a small fee each month for renting the phone (or something) I am sure they are also screwing us with that also but I just haven't looked into what I actually signed for the last phone we did (which was a POS Samsung)


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 11, 2014)

They're just getting trickier with where your monthly payment goes. In the end, they end up with your money. They wouldn't be making these changes to their contracts/billing if it wasn't profitable.


----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 11, 2014)

I bought my phone off of Craigslist used and then went into ATT and got the SIM card updated. That's all it took and none of the rental BS or subsidies on the bill.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 11, 2014)

my phone is going on 5 yrs old and aint getting replaced until it falls apart...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 11, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> my phone is going on 5 yrs old and aint getting replaced until it falls apart...


Snick, can I see your phone real quick???


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 11, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > my phone is going on 5 yrs old and aint getting replaced until it falls apart...
> ...


No!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 11, 2014)

He only wants to provide a hardware upgrade or two.

Remember the engineer's mantra: If it ain't broke, it doesn't have enough features!


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 11, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> So they make you pay for the phone but then don't have a contract? I think either way they get you. Its like buying a new car, everyone claims they got a deal, but in all reality everyone gets screwed?
> 
> I have noticed AT&amp;T doesn't want you to sign contracts anymore and instead they charge a small fee each month for renting the phone (or something) I am sure they are also screwing us with that also but I just haven't looked into what I actually signed for the last phone we did (which was a POS Samsung)




Yeah, pretty much. The way to get a deal is to get on these unsubsidized plans and hold on to your phone for a long time. Basically, the price comes out even for two years with a new phone subsidized or unsubsidized, but you come out ahead as soon as those two years are up since your monthly payments are less. We have the benefit of having been with TMo for a looooong time, so we are grandfathered in to some awesome monthly rates.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 11, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> He only wants to provide a hardware upgrade or two.
> 
> Remember the engineer's mantra: If it ain't broke, it doesn't have enough features!


I don't need no stinkin' features!

It's a phone to make calls period end of story.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 11, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> They're just getting trickier with where your monthly payment goes. In the end, they end up with your money. They wouldn't be making these changes to their contracts/billing if it wasn't profitable.




I'm not completely sure they're doing this for their own good. T-mobile started this practice to try to steal customers from the big boys. T-mobile has been really aggressive on this and I think AT&amp;T hates it, but they don't have a choice but to offer something competitive. I think this is an example of the free market driving competition. However when (and I say when, not if) someone buys out T-mobile and/or Sprint, this competition will probably go away.

I have a $150 unsubsidized phone from T-mobile, no contract, and I've had it almost 3 years, so I figure I've saved several hundred dollars over the contract route.


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 11, 2014)

mudpuppy said:


> And then we can go back to arguing over which calculator is better!


Casino fx-115ES PLUS


----------



## csb (Sep 11, 2014)

matt267 said:


> mudpuppy said:
> 
> 
> > And then we can go back to arguing over which calculator is better!
> ...


is the best calculator for TI fans taking the PE


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 11, 2014)

Ti-36x Solar FOR THE WIN!!


----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## envirotex (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm a little late to this thread, but the best phone case I've had is a cheap one from Walgreen's that glows in the dark.

Santa Claus picked it up for me last year and put it in my stocking.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2014)

Hey lets keep this thread PG!!!!


----------



## willsee (Sep 12, 2014)

I have an EVO and wife has an Iphone 4s, we use Ting for our mobile carrier and pay $75.72 a month. If we used slightly less data for the month it would be closer to $65 a month. On Sprint we were paying $180/month, now we just pay for whatever we use.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 12, 2014)

Sorry, I couldn't resist. oking:


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 12, 2014)

I remember that one, lol.

It's like that with everything now though. The S4 I got last year is already "obsolete" since the S5 is out and S6 will probably arrive next year. Hell, even Nintendo is getting in on the action with a new 3DS model with better 3D coming out early next year.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 12, 2014)

S4 and S5 are so similar there is no legitimate reason to upgrade. I'll probably get the S6 once that comes out because I'll be open for the subsidized upgrade.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 12, 2014)

my wife had the very first generation iphone (it weighs a metric ton) it was the 32gb model, but its nearly 10 years old and we use it as our music player in the kitchen. , not making a case for its greatness or anything, but the wi fi still works pretty well, but its funny cause all the apps are so old its like looking at FB back in 2008 .. one day I plan to sell it to the Smithsonian...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 12, 2014)

Our old HTC phones are now glorified music players and/or IP cameras. And still work just fine on Wi-Fi.



MetsFan said:


> I remember that one, lol.
> 
> It's like that with everything now though. The S4 I got last year is already "obsolete" since the S5 is out and S6 will probably arrive next year. Hell, even Nintendo is getting in on the action with a new 3DS model with better 3D coming out early next year.





Dexman PE said:


> S4 and S5 are so similar there is no legitimate reason to upgrade. I'll probably get the S6 once that comes out because I'll be open for the subsidized upgrade.


Agreed. The latest round of "major" releases really hasn't been anything monumental. Android, Apple, or Windows phone.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 12, 2014)

Any idea/foretelling when the S6 might be released? The screen on my 4s is cracked (thanks, Mrs. Buff!), and I am up for the subsidized upgrade in February. I'm making do with what I have for awhile, but it's starting to piss me off. I'm also thinking about making the switch to 'Droid, much to my wife's chagrin.


----------



## goodal (Sep 12, 2014)

I kept my Iphone 3gs around just for an extra player. I went to get it out a month or so ago and the battery had swelled up like a balloon. Completely ruined the phone. I read up on it and its not all that rare if you let one sit around without being used. Kind of disturbing. They said one has not exploded and its designed so it won't, but still...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 12, 2014)

FLBuff PE said:


> Any idea/foretelling when the S6 might be released? The screen on my 4s is cracked (thanks, Mrs. Buff!), and I am up for the subsidized upgrade in February. I'm making do with what I have for awhile, but it's starting to piss me off. I'm also thinking about making the switch to 'Droid, much to my wife's chagrin.


Nothing as far as a date yet but knowing Samsung and their "The next big thing is here" marketing ploy, they'll likely want to make it a big announcement as opposed to something down the road to wait for.

If you can't hold out, either the S5 or HTC One (M8) are pretty awesome phones. And have been around enough to have the bugs (if any) worked out. Some info if you're interested:

http://www.phonearena.com/reviews/Samsung-Galaxy-S5-vs-HTC-One-M8_id3641

http://www.phonearena.com/phones/compare/HTC-One-M8,Samsung-Galaxy-S5/phones/8242,8202


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 12, 2014)

I've been doing quite a bit of research on cnet, and have decided on one of those two, if not the iPhone 6. The iPhone 6's specs are not wowing me, compared with the S5 or One (M8), so now I just need to wait and see if an S6 or HTC equivalent comes out. Any thoughts on the LG G3? One of the aspects of the Samsung that I like is the removable battery, Technically, the battery on the iPhone is replaceable, and I've done that, but it is a PITA.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 12, 2014)

Haven't heard too much on the G3 other than it's also a decent phone. Didn't do a spec. comparison though. Yes I generally look to have a removable battery so that I can keep a fully charged spare with me when traveling. I'll be interested to see what S6 has to offer.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 12, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 12, 2014)

There will always be a Pepsi...


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank God, since coke is nasty.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 12, 2014)

Not on the NYSE


----------



## iwire (Sep 12, 2014)

i think a lot different from IOS and Android is the user experience in IOS is different of Android...except the Android hardware specs is way better than Iphone but somehow with IOS with existing spec, it works wonder


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 19, 2014)

news reports are saying that there are crazy long lines at all the apple, verizon and at&amp;t stores in lieu of the release of the iphone 6. this is nuts. I'll stick with my GS4 thank you.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## goodal (Sep 19, 2014)

My partner preordered one last week. His 4 is starting to go down hill. The tracking number says its going to be delivered today.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 19, 2014)

something like 4 million sold first week...

I have never seen the craze to stand in line for anything other than a star wars movie on opening day..


----------



## Supe (Sep 19, 2014)

Do you get a free order of hipster smug with it if you stand in line extra long for it?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 19, 2014)

_&lt;posting as CSB&gt;_

_Heh heh, extra long._


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 19, 2014)

Keep on buying! I want to send my kids through college with my AAPL stock. Or I'll buy an AMG.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 21, 2014)

One thing that makes me mad about the new iPhone is that Sprint is offering a $50 unlimited everything plan ONLY for the iPhone. F*ck.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 21, 2014)

Branding..... But $50 is pretty high for one phone IMO


----------



## envirotex (Sep 22, 2014)

Supe said:


> Do you get a free order of hipster smug with it if you stand in line extra long for it?


No. The UPS man delivered the hipster smug in the same box as my phone.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 23, 2014)

Courtesy of the Onion


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 23, 2014)

lol-



I liked my stylus on my Treo work bought be a long time ago.. it was bad ass


----------



## csb (Sep 23, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> _&lt;posting as CSB&gt;_
> 
> _Heh heh, extra long._




I approve this message.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 23, 2014)

http://www.geek.com/apple/iphone-6s-are-being-bent-in-peoples-pockets-including-mine-1605177/?fullsite=true



> *iPhone 6s are being bent in people’s pockets*
> 
> You aren’t holding it wrong this time, but there’s a good chance your pocket might be doing terrible things to your iPhone 6 or iPhone 6 Plus. Owners of these new gadgets are reporting serious warping issues after the phones have done little more than sit inside a pair of pants.


http://www.macrumors.com/2014/09/23/iphone-6-plus-bending-pockets/


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 23, 2014)

http://happyplace.someecards.com/iphone/if-you-bought-an-iphone-6-dont-ever-put-it-in-your-pocket/

HAHAHAHAHA!!






Edit: KF beat me.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 23, 2014)

now even as an android girl, I don't get turned off by the ability for a device to bend.... sometimes you end up with it crooked but that doesn't mean it can't bring happiness like the ones that are straight as an arrow....


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 23, 2014)

Never buy the first release of anything......


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 23, 2014)

Watch that video.. Time goes backward it appears? At begin of video it's 2:39 and then later it's 1:59?


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 24, 2014)

heard about the bending issue on the radio this morning. Ha! looks like they forgot to do some materials testings/quality control.


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 24, 2014)

Moral of the story: men shouldn't wear skinny jeans.


----------



## csb (Sep 24, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Moral of the story: men shouldn't wear skinny jeans.




Why not?


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 24, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Moral of the story: men shouldn't wear skinny jeans.




But they make my ass look great!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 24, 2014)

Ble_PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > Moral of the story: men shouldn't wear skinny jeans.
> ...


A good pair of heels does the same thing.


----------



## goodal (Sep 24, 2014)

not for me.


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 25, 2014)

So Apple just gave fAndroids another glitch to gloat about in the iOS 8 release - the sort of thing where if Steve Jobs was alive, he would have defenestrated somebody.

http://www.computerworld.com/article/2687171/apple-yanks-ios-8-update-after-crippling-iphone-6-and-6-plus.html


----------



## Supe (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm fairly confident that Apple is at the point where it will push out anything and everything, knowing that even if its a piece of shit, people will buy it.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 25, 2014)

So we can put the issue to rest....right?

Samsung Galaxy &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; IPhone or looking it in a more technical way...Android&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; IOSX (not sure if those are the right terms on this one).


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 25, 2014)

My wife summed it up best last night. Apple died with Steve Jobs...


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 25, 2014)

so has apple acknowledged the bending issue yet? Haven't actually read the articles. I've just heard the punchline from radio shows


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 25, 2014)

CNN had a thing last night where they tried to bend the phone and couldn't do it.. They said it was #bendgate. (Their word).


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 25, 2014)

so a partial recall once they figure out which batches had the off spec material


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 25, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> CNN had a thing last night where they tried to bend the phone and couldn't do it.. They said it was #bendgate. (Their word).




How much do you think Apple paid them to do, or not bend the phone.

Am sorry. Should not have asked that question. Those kind of things do not happen in America. My bad.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 25, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> So Apple just gave fAndroids another glitch to gloat about in the iOS 8 release - the sort of thing where if Steve Jobs was alive, he would have defenestrated somebody.
> 
> http://www.computerworld.com/article/2687171/apple-yanks-ios-8-update-after-crippling-iphone-6-and-6-plus.html


I saw that on another news site. &lt;smh&gt; So, how's that quality program going over at Apple?



snickerd3 said:


> so has apple acknowledged the bending issue yet? Haven't actually read the articles. I've just heard the punchline from radio shows


Nothing official or definitive as of yet. Most of the responses I hear are, "Well you can bend any phone if you try hard enough." LOL True, but it still shouldn't happen in your pocket.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 25, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > So Apple just gave fAndroids another glitch to gloat about in the iOS 8 release - the sort of thing where if Steve Jobs was alive, he would have defenestrated somebody.
> ...


i'm shocked the Iphone 6 even fits is most pockets.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 25, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> My wife summed it up best last night. Apple died with Steve Jobs...


Yup. Their QA/QC went to hell when Steve died. I have a 4S right now, with a cracked screen. I'm eligible for an upgrade in February, and am pretty damn sure I will NOT be continuing with Apple. I am just sick of issues with iTunes, updates, etc. Also, it is recommended that I not update my ops system to iOS8, because it may cause problems on the 4S, which is the lowest model that technically can support the update. That is BS. I'm sick of Apple deciding which phones of theirs are still relevant, and which are not.


----------



## csb (Sep 25, 2014)

Did they try warming it first?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 25, 2014)

I hear that the iPhone 6 has this kewl charging feature of using the microwave!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 25, 2014)

And iOS8 makes it waterproof.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 25, 2014)

That was the iOS7 prank. The microwave one is for iOS8.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 25, 2014)

If iOS7 was waterproof and iOS8 is better, why would 8 not be waterproof too? :dunno:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 25, 2014)

What if you put it in a bowl of water, then put the bowl in the microwave?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 25, 2014)

I've got a 4S but I am on the original operating system that it came with the year and a half ago I never do the upgrades and that seems to make the phone work just fine

The guy on CNN was actually hitting the phone pretty hard I'll see if I can find that clip it was pretty funny....


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 25, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> The guy on CNN was actually hitting the phone pretty hard I'll see if I can find that clip it was pretty funny....




They should see if Ray Rice can test it for them.

What?....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 25, 2014)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVO_aleen6E


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 25, 2014)

FLBuff PE said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > My wife summed it up best last night. Apple died with Steve Jobs...
> ...


sounds like the windows XP vs windows 7/8 discussion too


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 25, 2014)

CNN showed that same video- you notice they never really show the front and back of the phone...

http://money.cnn.com/2014/09/24/technology/mobile/apple-iphone-bend/

warning the guy in this video is defin. a hipster, possibly ghey (not that there is anything wrong with that - just goes to strength), and most likely not a republican. which might explain why he couldn't bend it..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 25, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> sounds like the windows XP vs windows 7/8 discussion too


LOL, &lt;smh&gt;. Apples &amp; oranges. Completely different topic.

XP is obsolete. Just like VHS/cassette tapes. Time to move on. MS still supports XP at minimal levels. Which more than I can say for Apple. Has Apple supported anything for 15+ years? :huh:


----------



## Supe (Sep 25, 2014)

"The iPhone 6 Plus is significantly larger and thinner than the traditional iPhone. It's also made of aluminum, which is a naturally flexible material"

Yes, it's modulus is about 1/3 of steel, which means that it should be 3x more likely to spring back into shape than steel would...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 25, 2014)

IDK, if I put a dent in my soda can it stays there...


----------



## Lumber Jim (Sep 25, 2014)

Supe said:


> "The iPhone 6 Plus is significantly larger and thinner than the traditional iPhone. It's also made of aluminum, which is a naturally flexible material"
> 
> Yes, it's modulus is about 1/3 of steel, which means that it should be 3x more likely to spring back into shape than steel would...


I'd rather have an austenitic stainless steel 2/3 as thick...

I'll take my royalty in large bills when that comes out please...


----------



## iwire (Sep 25, 2014)

i tried to bend one at AT&amp;T store...it does take some force to break it..really i can break galaxy if i really push it...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 25, 2014)

iwire said:


> i tried to bend one at AT&amp;T store...it does take some force to break it..really i can break galaxy if i really push it...


But your pocket can't. LOL...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 25, 2014)

Here's Apple's supposed response:

http://gizmodo.com/apple-iphone-6-plus-wont-bend-under-normal-use-only-9-1639173696?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_facebook&amp;utm_source=gizmodo_facebook&amp;utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## iwire (Sep 26, 2014)

Here is the consumer reports properly test on the phone...controlled scientific way

http://www.macrumors.com/2014/09/26/consumer-reports-iphone6-bend-test/?utm_medium=referral&amp;utm_source=pulsenews


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 26, 2014)

Still doesn't explain why pockets are bending the phones when no other phone exhibits the same trait.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 27, 2014)

10 million sold 9 returned? If that's true I'd wager there's not really a problem....


----------



## iwire (Sep 27, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Still doesn't explain why pockets are bending the phones when no other phone exhibits the same trait.


probably from an Apple hater???

My pocket is ..oh well a big hole in in


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 27, 2014)

iwire said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Still doesn't explain why pockets are bending the phones when no other phone exhibits the same trait.
> ...


Nope. Just reporting based on "scientific" fact.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 27, 2014)

Most people will have to wait until the Daily Show tells them what to think...,


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 27, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Most people will have to wait until the Daily Show tells them what to think...,


Or the equally hilarious joke known as Fox News...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 27, 2014)

The first to reply is always the most Butthurt....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 27, 2014)

I deleted the comment before mine, I was actually the 2nd response.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 29, 2014)

a lady at a band parent meeting I was at last night had the Iphone 6 plus, holy shit that thing is F'n huge ,even more awkwardly big than the Samsung one.. literally I would never want a phone that big (maybe those large phones are for people that lose stuff easily?) It was about the same length as the mini tablets..


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 29, 2014)

I like my iPhone 5s. It's the best phone I've owned, I have no desire to upgrade. That said, I'm totally ready for a new case.


----------



## Supe (Sep 29, 2014)

I finally got my iPhone 4 playing videos again. Safari cache and cookies were slam packed and bogging everything down. Cleared it and restarted, got it working again. Can't wait to get rid of Apple once and for all in the near future. Waiting for the S6 most likely.


----------



## goodal (Sep 29, 2014)

BLASPHEMY!!!!!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm waiting for google glass to come down to my price range


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 29, 2014)

Am waiting to be able to afford a smart phone. Yes, I know, am pathetic.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 29, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> Am waiting to be able to afford a smart phone. Yes, I know, am pathetic.


Save yourself money by never going that route in the first place!


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 29, 2014)

snickerd3 said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > Am waiting to be able to afford a smart phone. Yes, I know, am pathetic.
> ...




But I want one. :sniff:

Am just aware that it is too much money, at least for me. My $15 GoPhone works just fine for me and knows how to swim. I have rescued it twice from the river. If am not wrong I was with Krak and Mr. Krak on one of those.

Cannot imagine a fancy smartphone surviving the plank like that.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 29, 2014)

^ the S5 would.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 29, 2014)

So would a phone with iOS7...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 29, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Has Apple supported anything for 15+ years? :huh:




No, but they provide their iterative OS updates for cheap ($99 was the most expensive OSX update, and the last 2 have been free). MS tends to make large OS changes far more often, which breaks a lot of old soft ware and won't run on new hardware. And they charge out the ass for it ($199 for Win8Pro, WinXPPro was $299 in 2001). Plus, OS X 10.0 was released in March 2001...WinXP was released in October 2001. So, Apple has been supporting OS X longer than Microsoft supported XP.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 29, 2014)

wilheldp_PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > Has Apple supported anything for 15+ years? :huh:
> ...


LOL. Sure they do. Instead, Apple just forces you to upgrade your hardware when they decide it's obsolete. Still fail in my book.

And where do you get your OS pricing from? I paid $49.99 for a full version of Windows 7. Same for my copy of Win 8 for my ASUS laptop.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 29, 2014)

We've had the same desktop in our house for a decade. An apple, I've thrown in a bit of extra ram and upgraded the OS once, it's running like a champ. It doesn't crash, it doesn't get viruses, it doesn't hang. It just works. Same with my iPhones (except the 4s that just went to shit last year). Apple products at simply the top of the line. I seriously don't think there is any further need for debate.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 29, 2014)

Sapper said:


> We've had the same desktop in our house for a decade. An apple, I've thrown in a bit of extra ram and upgraded the OS once, it's running like a champ. It doesn't crash, it doesn't get viruses, it doesn't hang. It just works. Same with my iPhones (except the 4s that just went to shit last year). Apple products at simply the top of the line. I seriously don't think there is any further need for debate.


&lt;double face palm&gt; I still have server machines running server 2000 and 1 or 2 XP machines that are also shared out or media stations. None of them crash, get viruses or hang at all because they are properly maintained. As is your machine so your argument is invalid, sorry to say. Apple products have poor driver support, have virtually no upgrade paths (they prefer you buy the next model), and are ridiculously priced for the mediocre hardware you get. I also have yet to see any Apple machine out-perform ANY PC in the gaming arena.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 29, 2014)

Your bias is showing, KF. I don't play favorites in computers. I have two Windows laptops and 1 Apple. I have 3 Windows, 1 Linux, and 1 Apple desktop. Especially in terms of laptops, there is no contests...Apple products last longer. I have gone through 4 work laptops in the time I have been using my 2009 MacBook Pro. The laptops failed due to hard drive crashes, RAM failures, and shear obsolescence (i.e., they couldn't run software I needed for work). The Macbook drags ass sometimes, but it is still solid as a rock.

You are relatively correct that Windows desktops are comparable in terms of reliability (since I build my own from known good components), and destroy Apple on price. But I find it mighty difficult to build laptops.

I've also never given a flying shit about gaming performance, so that tired old argument doesn't hold weight with me. I have game systems for games. I have computers for getting things done.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 29, 2014)

Perhaps, but it's no secret on this forum on where my loyalty lies. I have an old Dell lnspiron laptop (Centrino CPU) with XP that I got in 2008. Still rock solid as well because it was properly maintained. It can drag at times but it still does just fine for internet/email/light word processing. Hell I even take it with me to play P90x videos when on the road for work. So to say Apple products last longer is opinionated (or bias?  ), not factual.

The building of laptops in itself is not difficult. Procuring the appropriate parts which all function properly together is the challenge. It's also not the most economical.

Gaming systems are inferior to PCs when it comes to system performance. There's no disputing that (I'm not saying you were). But to each their own in that regard. I prefer mouse/keyboard gaming where I can make custom macros and not be limited to some barely functional game controller. LOL Plus I can upgrade my gaming PC at anytime I see fit. Not the case with game consoles.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 29, 2014)

So, most people don't build their own laptops or desktops. We've had our Mac desktop since I was studying for the PE exam, the first time, so probably late 2005 early 2006... Okay not quite a decade. We also had a MacBook or iBook or whatever it was that my wife bought in 1998 when she started college. It never died, we just one day stopped using it in 2010 or so when I bought an HP. That was good till I broke it by stepping on it in 2012. Then it was like time to buy a new laptop, which was a cheap piece of shit toshiba. I wish we still had that old MacBook now, or that we had bought a new one back then.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 29, 2014)

My Commodore 64 is still going strong.....


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 29, 2014)

We agree on one thing, Toshiba = POS

LOL


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 29, 2014)

Other than my HP48SX I've never been a fan of HP computers, but I have an HP laptop from work that I have been pretty surprised with....I don't know the specs but the battery life is pretty surprising....


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 30, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Perhaps, but it's no secret on this forum on where my loyalty lies. I have an old Dell lnspiron laptop (Centrino CPU) with XP that I got in 2008. Still rock solid as well because it was properly maintained. It can drag at times but it still does just fine for internet/email/light word processing. Hell I even take it with me to play P90x videos when on the road for work. So to say Apple products last longer is opinionated (or bias?  ), not factual.
> 
> The building of laptops in itself is not difficult. Procuring the appropriate parts which all function properly together is the challenge. It's also not the most economical.
> 
> *Gaming systems are inferior to PCs when it comes to system performance. There's no disputing that (I'm not saying you were). But to each their own in that regard. I prefer mouse/keyboard gaming where I can make custom macros and not be limited to some barely functional game controller. LOL Plus I can upgrade my gaming PC at anytime I see fit. Not the case with game consoles.*




That depends on what you consider inferior. If you consider being able to pop a disc in and play right away, then the console wins hands down. Some people don't have the time to waste on drivers, configuration, etc. Hell, UPlay is enough to stop you from playing on PC. Don't get me wrong, I built my gaming PC to get the best graphics, but some people don't have time to dial everything in.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 30, 2014)

Original Nintendo for the win!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 30, 2014)

MetsFan said:


> That depends on what you consider inferior. If you consider being able to pop a disc in and play right away, then the console wins hands down. Some people don't have the time to waste on drivers, configuration, etc. Hell, UPlay is enough to stop you from playing on PC. Don't get me wrong, I built my gaming PC to get the best graphics, but some people don't have time to dial everything in.


I'm confused by this comment. On my Win 8.1 gaming laptop, I click on which Steam game I want to play and it's ready to go. No waiting for some disk to "load" or even searching through a pile of disks for what game to play in the first place. It's all right there in a nice organized list format. My Windows boot time is sub 3 seconds. Steam loads without delay as do the games I have loaded. So I guess I consider that to ready to play "right away". :thumbs:

I will agree that the initial system tweaks can be tedious depending on one's setup, but once configured, you shouldn't have to mess with it any further. And to be honest, Windows usually does fine with the initial configuration. You really only have to mess with things if you are looking to over-clock or run a custom resolution.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 30, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> My Commodore 64 is still going strong.....






My parents have theirs and we boot it up on visits home to play impossible mission


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 30, 2014)

my dad has ours but it just sits in an old lawyers bookcase with some other junk from my childhood...


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 30, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> > That depends on what you consider inferior. If you consider being able to pop a disc in and play right away, then the console wins hands down. Some people don't have the time to waste on drivers, configuration, etc. Hell, UPlay is enough to stop you from playing on PC. Don't get me wrong, I built my gaming PC to get the best graphics, but some people don't have time to dial everything in.
> ...


Pile of discs? I have my games organized alphabetically and by system on bookshelves thank you very much. 

I agree, Steam is great, but you missed my UPlay comment. You couldn't even play Watch Dogs on the PC earlier this year. Black Flag was also near unplayable when it first came out and it required both Steam and UPlay installed on your computer to play.


----------



## blybrook PE (Sep 30, 2014)

I should have taken a picture, but as I walked by the ATT store yesterday, there was a sign on the door that stated "Please don't bend display models".


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 30, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> I should have taken a picture, but as I walked by the ATT store yesterday, there was a sign on the door that stated "Please don't bend display models".


here's why: http://www.news.com.au/technology/gadgets/iphone-6-plus-display-models-targeted-by-apple-store-visitors-trying-to-bend-them/story-fn6vihic-1227075268742


----------



## Supe (Sep 30, 2014)

Sounds like that author is butthurt about owning an iPhone 6.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 30, 2014)

blybrook PE said:


> I should have taken a picture, but as I walked by the ATT store yesterday, there was a sign on the door that stated "Please don't bend display models".


that's like a grocery store saying don't squeeze the fruit. Durability is one feature when buying technology. Trying to bend with excessive force is a bit much but a slight push on the display model isn't outrageous thought. When we do buy phones I got to the store to hold it and push and stress the perceived weak points, then I go home and buy it online. That is the point of the display model.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 30, 2014)

Supe said:


> Sounds like that author is butthurt about owning an iPhone 6.


Probably because his iPhone 6 got butthurt by the author.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 30, 2014)

MetsFan said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > MetsFan said:
> ...


Well good. Organization is key! LOL

And I didn't miss the UPlay comment. It's irrelevant compared to the Steam community  . And therefore has a very limited consumer base. I've never even used it myself.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## engineergurl (Oct 3, 2014)

I heard on the radio this thing about iBola...


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 16, 2014)

So the new iPad Air 2 is 6.1mm, a full millimeter thinner than the iPhone 6 Plus. #bendgate continues!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 16, 2014)

^ LOL


----------



## FLBuff PE (Oct 16, 2014)

iFlex


----------

